# hosp bridge tommorow



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

GOing down to hospital bridge pioneer tommorow morning anyone wanna join
pioneer river mackay


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

now this is why i have avoided work for so long.....i can't go because of work....there i said it now.....   

bring some rope and tie off on thre bridge or you will be working hard in that current.....bring a cast net...plenty of livies

good luck with the hunt.....


----------



## oztrav (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah good idea thanks mate


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

so had did you go???????

get a lot of people waving from cars......."yeah keep driving to work....idiots"....said under your breath with a big smile on your dial...


----------

